# SnapDry by Sherwin Williams



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all, I haven't logged on in quite awhile! I have a question about SnapDry, a new paint I just heard about through Sherwin Williams. It is meant for doors and trim, and the idea is that it dries really fast and won't stick and come off when you close the door while it's still curing. It's supposed to be durable. Has anyone had a chance to try it out yet? Does it live up to its billing? And how well does it level out? Will it sag?

If nobody has heard anything or tried it yet, I will report back. I'm going to try it on a job in a few weeks. Was just trying to learn a bit more about from other painters, rather than from the enthusiastic salespeople at the store. Thanks!


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

They are trying to get me to try it. I might this week. I just hate unknown products to much chance for things to go wrong but if it really does have good blocking I would be for it.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

I tend to be cautious, too, but I do love finding something that really helps.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Levels fantastic. Didn't sag on me, but wouldn't be surprised if it had, it looked like it was threatening to. Pretty fast hardness development. Covered really great in both colors I tried (SW Sealskin and Blueblood). Haven't seen how hard it gets after a full cure yet.


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Great to know! How long ago did you use it? Do they sell it in quarts, and is it another of their $70/gal retail products?


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Whoops, I just saw you said it hadn't fully cured yet--so only a week or two, I imagine...


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Holly said:


> Great to know! How long ago did you use it? Do they sell it in quarts, and is it another of their $70/gal retail products?


Yeah, only about a week ago. It does come in quarts, that's how I got it. Don't know what a gallon of it will be going for.


----------



## tnw322 (Jun 6, 2016)

Used it on some stair raisers over all surface enamel oil primer on bare red oak. It went on nice, brush application, leveled nice and wasn't too draggy. Only complaint is that it seems almost like a gloss finish and the hiding power isn't that great in straight white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

from what i have read it's SG only and is available in 1638 of 1746 Sherwin-Williams colors

Would love to know the price but knowing SW it over priced to start with and contractors price will be all over the board

myself i'll stay with Breakthrough :thumbsup:


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

tnw322 said:


> Used it on some stair raisers over all surface enamel oil primer on bare red oak. It went on nice, brush application, leveled nice and wasn't too draggy. Only complaint is that it seems almost like a gloss finish and the hiding power isn't that great in straight white.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I forgot to mention that the sheen was quite a screaming semi-gloss to me as well.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

ShermanMoore said:


> Yes, I forgot to mention that the sheen was quite a screaming semi-gloss to me as well.


 I would say it's closer to a gloss. It only comes in quarts. I did my front door in tricorn black. I had a sample of Modern Masters Front Door paint in black and found the MM to be more dull than the SnapDry.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Only available in semi gloss at the moment, satin option is coming soon.

Used it on a few doors last week and was happy with it. It did dry quick but I still left the weather stripping off over night. Seemed to be pretty cured out by the following day. Good paint, will use it again. I'll take a close up of the doors if I get back over that way soon.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I've heard someone say it didn't stick in as fast as 20 minutes dry time. Gallons available now.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Holly said:


> Great to know! How long ago did you use it? Do they sell it in quarts, and is it another of their $70/gal retail products?


Good news! It isn't $70.00 a gallon retail! It's only $69.99!


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Contractor pricing should be in low 50's upper 40's.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> Good news! It isn't $70.00 a gallon retail! It's only $69.99!


"A penny saved is a penny earned." Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> "A penny saved is a penny earned." Benjamin Franklin


Do you guys still have pennies down there? We're getting rid of ours. Slowly.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Do you guys still have pennies down there? We're getting rid of ours. Slowly.


Oh yes. Of course, they don't have any copper in them like in the old days. I'm sure that they will eventually by eliminated, and in a way that benefits Uncle Sam.

Since I like math, and the concept of giving and receiving correct amounts of money during any financial transaction, I think pennies make cents. :thumbup:


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Why not just use Multi surface acrylic... Dry in 30 mins. Comes in eggshell. Or breakthrough. 
Snap dry sounds like something for the diy crowd


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

HD painting said:


> Why not just use Multi surface acrylic... Dry in 30 mins. Comes in eggshell. Or breakthrough.
> Snap dry sounds like something for the diy crowd




I does seem somewhat like an "answer looking for a problem". Also think it was an accidental paint lab discovery. "Whoa, that dries way too fast to be useful." "Well now wait just a minute. We can market this toward the HOs or the pros. Let's try the door angle with the pros first."

My rep was telling me about it the same time I was inquiring about the new urethane enamel. Maybe it'll be the bomb--we'll see. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

radio11 said:


> I does seem somewhat like an "answer looking for a problem". Also think it was an accidental paint lab discovery. "Whoa, that dries way too fast to be useful." "Well now wait just a minute. We can market this toward the HOs or the pros. Let's try the door angle with the pros first."
> 
> My rep was telling me about it the same time I was inquiring about the new urethane enamel. Maybe it'll be the bomb--we'll see.
> 
> ...


Actually it's more then likely a product they got from one of their recent buyouts. Maybe a Frazee product or something. Just bump the price up 60% and slap a SW label on it. It'll sell like hotcakes.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm tired of not being able to have an adult conversation about products around here. Your probably right Pac, it's more than likely garbage since it has a SW label.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Actually it's more then likely a product they got from one of their recent buyouts. Maybe a Frazee product or something. Just bump the price up 60% and slap a SW label on it. It'll sell like hotcakes.


We just pass the cost on to the customer anyway. Mmmm...I'm going to have to look into this product. You go SW!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MIZZOU said:


> I'm tired of not being able to have an adult conversation about products around here. Your probably right Pac, it's more than likely garbage since it has a SW label.


Again, i never said that it is a bad product. How would I know that if it is something new? I just said that it was probably something that someone else had and SW just changed the label. Oh, and they then overpriced it, which is kinda beyond debate isn't it?


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

In the same conversation my SW rep also admitted that several of their newer products ARE INDEED relabeled (or a close facsimile there of). To the winner go the spoils--neither he or I had a problem with that. Some they keep, some they dump and some they modify. It's corporate stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

radio11 said:


> In the same conversation my SW rep also admitted that several of their newer products ARE INDEED relabeled (or a close facsimile there of). To the winner go the spoils--neither he or I had a problem with that. Some they keep, some they dump and some they modify. It's corporate stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what they all do. I got no problem with it. It's just when they try to get back their billions of dollars of investments back buy selling one gallon that bothers me! Jack the hell out of the price so we can get our stockholders money back as soon as possible. That really doesn't show much concern for their customers if you ask me. Maybe I'm a little old fashioned, but I still believe a company's growth should be fueled by how well they treat their customers and not by how many competitors they can run out of business, buy up, and take advantage of that companies engineering to gouge customers that's all.

California has done the same thing with some of the Muralo products but they aren't jacking the prices way,way up. SW has the name and the following so they can get away with it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

just read the data sheet on this and noticed that they are saying to use a Purdy xl or clearcut brush with this product. Guess what happens if you no use these! You no have warranty, that's what! Just a friendly warning.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> just read the data sheet on this and noticed that they are saying to use a Purdy xl or clearcut brush with this product. Guess what happens if you no use these! You no have warranty, that's what! Just a friendly warning.


Weak argument not to use the product. just saying.:whistling2:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Weak argument not to use the product. just saying.:whistling2:


I'm not arguing against the product at all! just pointing out how they can weasel out of problems that's all. They know how to cover their butts better then anyone in the industry. Why do you think they put Duckback brand products in their stores instead of just re-labelling them? Because if the Superdeck product starts failing like most of the other deck restore products do, the average consumer won't associate it with being a SW product. Part of the game they play, and better then anyone else.

That and I am kind of miffed that they don't list unregulated ingredients on the MSDS sheets anymore. Kinda makes it hard to know what's in it. My guess would be that it is a Urethane modified acrylic because of the early cure time, but there is no way of knowing for sure. I guess they don't want companies like Insul-x, California, and Muralo to know they finally have a uma product too.

If it is a UMA? Should be a great product. Just like the others I mentioned have been for years now. And a lot cheaper for years now also.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The first time I ever heard of UMA, was about 16 years ago. She looked pretty awesome as a brunette.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

PACman said:


> just read the data sheet on this and noticed that they are saying to use a Purdy xl or clearcut brush with this product. Guess what happens if you no use these! You no have warranty, that's what! Just a friendly warning.



It just says _preferred _brush on the data sheet. Big deal. Take it for the marketing nonsense it is, it won't void a warranty.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ShermanMoore said:


> It just says _preferred _brush on the data sheet. Big deal. Take it for the marketing nonsense it is, it won't void a warranty.


It can and it will. Been there. done that. Beat the lawsuit.
That's how it is played by the big guys with the lawyers I'm afraid.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> It can and it will. Been there. done that. Beat the lawsuit.
> That's how it is played by the big guys with the lawyers I'm afraid.


As long as the recommended mils are applied so that a proper film can be formed, how can a brush void a performance warranty other than to perhaps compromise the look? And you don't necessarily need the "wrong" brush to do that. The recommended brush in the wrong hands can also compromise a finish.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

PACman said:


> It can and it will. Been there. done that. Beat the lawsuit.
> That's how it is played by the big guys with the lawyers I'm afraid.


I worked for SW until very recently. I can promise you it would never come down to what brush was used for a blistering/peeling paint complaint. What brush someone used isn't even a question any paint store employees are trained to ask for a peeling complaint. If it is a complaint about finish quality, sure, but that is not a warranty claim.


----------

